# the hammer principle



## lll000000lll (Oct 10, 2006)

how many of you practice this tech? i was just reading about it in "inside kungfu" magazine.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 10, 2006)

Describe it for those of us who missed that issue.
Thank you in advance,
Sean


----------



## lll000000lll (Oct 12, 2006)

i dont have alotta time right now. but i will get it up on here asap.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 12, 2006)

While I'm waiting there is a muscle grouping called hammer. Am I warm?
Sean


----------



## Zaose (Nov 4, 2006)

It's basically a principle of aligning your lead hand elbow forward at your opponent's face and firing from there. "Dropping the Hammer" is when your hand "falls" into that alignment and fires in a smooth action that is non-telegraphic, past and powerful. 

The Wed. night group has some guys who are really good at it, I hear.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 4, 2006)

Doesn't that cause irreversable tissue damage in children? Maybe they should wing the elbow. LOL


----------



## Zaose (Nov 5, 2006)

Perhaps you are just joking - but winging the elbow is telegraphic and ruins the structure of the punch.  If you have proper alignment and structure, then this is natural enough. Works for me, anyway.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2006)

I was


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 6, 2006)

Think of it as a slight drop of the hand right befor you strike. Knid of a relaxed movement. You may only drop a quater of inch or a inch Do not really worry about lineing any thing up.


----------



## zDom (Nov 6, 2006)

lll000000lll said:


> how many of you practice this tech? i was just reading about it in "inside kungfu" magazine.



I do. Or something very similar.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 7, 2006)

Robert Lee said:


> Think of it as a slight drop of the hand right befor you strike. Knid of a relaxed movement. You may only drop a quater of inch or a inch Do not really worry about lineing any thing up.


The drop is in the shoulder; of course, the hand is attached.
Sean


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 7, 2006)

More of a forarm drop rather then shoulder drop.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 7, 2006)

Robert Lee said:


> More of a forarm drop rather then shoulder drop.


Its all part of the same mechanism; The shoulder is proximal to the distal.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2006)

Robert Lee said:


> More of a forarm drop rather then shoulder drop.


Just to clarify. Aligning your fore arm on you center line will naturaly position the ball joint.
Sean


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess we could go very indept on the subject. Better to just do it and let it happen rather then use the concept as a structure to body movement. Its like the idea of using your hip to gain power But other body parts kick in to. Much easyer to say put your hip into it. Rather then break it all down


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2006)

Best not to study body mechnics? I beg to differ.
Sean


----------



## Robert Lee (Nov 8, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Best not to study body mechnics? I beg to differ.
> Sean


I was not saying do not understand your movements Just do not over indulge the movements. Forarm drop is right for The hammer concept. And  The rest of the body movement kicks in as you strike . First step is forarm forward motion hip rotation and foot pivot. then retraction or continued motion depends on what you do next.


----------



## joeygil (Dec 4, 2006)

From what I understand the concept behind the hammer princible is to reduce the opposing muscle group (bicep) tension.

Holding your arm up while in bai-jong, requires tensing your bicep.  If you punch direclty from there, you have to fight the tension in your bicep as your triceps extend your arm.

With the hammer drop, you relax the bicep just before firing the punch, negating any resistance from it.

Is that the jist of it?


----------



## simplicity (Dec 4, 2006)

Bob Bremer two weekends ago drop the Hammer Principle on me. He also taught it to me and everyone else at the WNG Camp in Las Vegas, NV.  The ideal is the hand moves before the body and it drop down, just like hitting a nail with a hammer. The hand leaves the eye site, for a second until its to late for you to pick it up, the next thing you know is you just been hit in the forehead, LOL.......Crack-CA-Pow!



Take "IT" Easy,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## joeygil (Dec 4, 2006)

simplicity said:


> Bob Bremer two weekends ago drop the Hammer Principle on me. He also taught it to me and everyone else at the WNG Camp in Las Vegas, NV. The ideal is the hand moves before the body and it drop down, just like hitting a nail with a hammer. The hand leaves the eye site, for a second until its to late for you to pick it up, the next thing you know is you just been hit in the forehead, LOL.......Crack-CA-Pow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Out of curiousity, what range were you guys starting at?  Were you at medium/boxing range already?  Or was long footwork required to get close enough to punch, say if you started at long range, outside where you can comfortably punch?

I'm trying to figure out the best body mechanics for this. I'd assume it would go with a push shuffle.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 7, 2006)

Out of curiousity, what range were you guys starting at?


Well there are three in BLJKD, which are Long-Med-Short! 



Take "IT" Easy,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 7, 2006)

simplicity said:


> Bob Bremer two weekends ago drop the Hammer Principle on me. He also taught it to me and everyone else at the WNG Camp in Las Vegas, NV. The ideal is the hand moves before the body and it drop down, just like hitting a nail with a hammer. The hand leaves the eye site, for a second until its to late for you to pick it up, the next thing you know is you just been hit in the forehead, LOL.......Crack-CA-Pow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I agree obscurity is a bennefit, it is not the reason.


----------



## joeygil (Dec 7, 2006)

simplicity said:


> Out of curiousity, what range were you guys starting at?
> 
> 
> Well there are three in BLJKD, which are Long-Med-Short!
> ...


 
So then at long range, what kind of footwork were you using?  

Was a push shuffle enough to get you into punching range?  Was any kind of bridging necessary first, such as a low hook kick?


----------



## simplicity (Dec 7, 2006)

joeygil said:


> So then at long range, what kind of footwork were you using?
> 
> Was a push shuffle enough to get you into punching range? Was any kind of bridging necessary first, such as a low hook kick?


 


This is the WNG website, maybe this mit point the way for you!

http://www.jkdwednite.com/the-hammer-principle.htm


----------



## chof (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree yes it  can be used to crack the sternum or stop the heart if aimed correctly it is hip rotation and external energy if done rght, like throwing a baseball but the hand comes aroud at a 45 degree angle like a whip with hip rotation


----------

